# Dazzle DVC80 on Gentoo?

## linuxpyro

I have a Dazzle DVC80 USB video capture device.  A while back (a couple years ago) I was Googling and found that there was some hacked together driver for this device, but I haven't been able to find anything else on it since.  Has anyone actually gotten this device to work?

Edit:  I searched and found that the usbvsion (http://usbvision.sourceforge.net/) driver is listed as supporting it.  I will test this out soon, once I have my DVC80 with me again.  But has anyone been able to get any success with this driver/capture device?

----------

## AssociateX

I got it to work on windows so I know that it's operational and does actually make video. 

Also lsusb shows:

 *Quote:*   

> athlon ~ # lsusb
> 
> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 03f0:8604 Hewlett-Packard
> 
> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
> ...

 

That is encourging, at least it's recognized. I'm going to keep googling until I find something. 

I just wish I could get this thing to work on Gentoo now.

----------

## AssociateX

I got the usbvision package, read the instructions and things weren't working right away:

 *Quote:*   

> athlon Desktop # cd usbvision
> 
> athlon usbvision # ls
> 
> COPYING  FAQ  readme.2.4.x kernels  readme.2.6.x kernels  src  xawtv-config-example
> ...

 

Here I had to ask myself, "Why would anyone programming for linux put a space in a files name?"

 *Quote:*   

> athlon usbvision # cat readme.2.6.x*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Readme for kernel 2.6.x Linux device driver for the Zoran/Nogatech USBVision Video Grabber
> ...

 

There is no Makefile in that dir:

 *Quote:*   

> athlon usbvision # make
> 
> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

 

So I tried it in the src dir for the hell of it:

 *Quote:*   

> athlon usbvision # cd src
> 
> athlon src # make
> 
> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r4/build SUBDIRS=/home/me/Desktop/usbvision/src modules
> ...

 

That was my cue to quit since I don't know what to do from here.

----------

## AssociateX

I tried the second part of that howto in usbvision but the kernel dir structure in the howto was all different from my kernel. That sucked, but I was able to figure out where they ment for stuff to go (I think ). Then I ran make which errored out. That proved to me that it's going to take more that just duct tape and bubble gum to get this to work. Since my skill set stops at duct tape and bubble gum I retired from trying this kernel patch.

I hope some smart person gets a wild hair to try to make this work. Thanks in advance smart person.

----------

